# Our Old Man Season park video



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

great job, nothing like snowboarding with your buddies


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice progression. Never been a park guy—I’m older and creakier than your crew. But looks pretty fun. Maybe I’ll give it a shot this season. Besides it gives me an excuse to buy a “playful” deck!


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

You guys rip, shred, tear on the rails for old man division the singing not so much


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice vid. How old is the Old Man Crew?

^ Agree about the singing, your buddy should stick to snowboarding.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

awesome video, but you guys are too old for hipster group yell music. lol


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Nice progression. Never been a park guy—I’m older and creakier than your crew. But looks pretty fun. Maybe I’ll give it a shot this season. Besides it gives me an excuse to buy a “playful” deck!


Do it!! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

ctoma said:


> Nice vid. How old is the Old Man Crew?
> 
> ^ Agree about the singing, your buddy should stick to snowboarding.


32 and 38

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You guys look great! I enjoyed watching this as much as a lot of the pro park videos. Well except for Boris Mouton and Stale, those guys blow my mind.

I started doing the video thing last year near the end of the season when I picked up a GoPro, but now I'm inspired to do this more.


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

drblast said:


> You guys look great! I enjoyed watching this as much as a lot of the pro park videos. Well except for Boris Mouton and Stale, those guys blow my mind.
> 
> I started doing the video thing last year near the end of the season when I picked up a GoPro, but now I'm inspired to do this more.


Thank you! Do it! It's so much fun! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Bheine7 said:


> 32 and 38
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Oh my god... ancient.


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> Oh my god... ancient.


[emoji69]

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

